
Facebook is spending millions to keep Mark Zuckerberg alive - eplanit
http://nypost.com/2016/04/28/facebook-has-spent-14-5m-on-zuckerbergs-security/
======
bobbytherobot
I don't think it is fair to compare Mark Zuckerberg to Tim Cook. Yes they are
both heads of huge tech companies, but that's not what it really is about.
Mark Zuckerberg is far more famous than Tim Cook. He is Bill Gates famous.

